# Augie's 5 Month Birthday (video)



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That was so cute! He just couldn't wait until the song was over. Happy Birthday Augie! arty:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok now that was the best video I have seen  Awww that was sooo cute. I cant wait for our baby girl Katie. Thanxs sooo much for sharing !!!  Happy Birthday Augie !!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Sooo cute  I also liked this video very much and I think you've got very good eye for making this short videos. You seem to always make it just perfect. 
I think *Augie *is very lucky to be a part of your family.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I like that he doesn't even care about about the party hat being in his way, as long as he's got treats....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone  He certainly is loved!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

That was just too adorable!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

I love Augie!! keep em coming!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

LOL!!! Great video.. and I thought I'd seen it all (that was so funny).
Thank you for sharing and of course HAPPY BIRTHDAY AUGIE!!! 
from Amber and familly.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That was a lot of fun. Augie is sooo cute!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Augie!

That was such a great video... who said "yay you cleaned your plate!"? It was so sweet...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> Happy belated birthday Augie!
> That was such a great video... who said "yay you cleaned your plate!"? It was so sweet...


One of the kids--they were quite taken with the dog eating on the table!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AUGIE!!! That's a great video. He almost waited until the song was done.


----------

